# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Steamer

## Redaktion

Bezeichnung fr einen Surfanzug mit langen rmeln und Beinen fr kltere Regionen. Der Rumpf und die Extremitten werden vom Neopren gewrmt. Kurzarm-Steamer entsprechend mit kurzen rmeln.

----------

